# I'm looking for new people to talk to :)



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I've done this before with varied results so I'm going to try again.
Ok,I'm thinking that it would be great to talk to someone from Norway who also has social anxiety.
So far I haven't noticed that many at all so I'm asking:Are you out there? 

or even anyone from Scandinavia?or you could be from anywhere really 

If you'd like to maybe we could chat or write each other?

I just suck at making that first move so that's why I'm posting this thread and I'm feeling lonely.
If you want to know more about me you can have a look on my profile.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

How about as far away from Norway as is possible without leaving Earth?


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Hoth said:


> How about as far away from Norway as is possible without leaving Earth?


Sounds good to me 

I was hoping that some people from Norway would see this,but I guess I'm out of luck.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

My college roommate was from Norway, and I met a lot of other nice Norwegians and Swedes when I was at college.

I would like to visit Norway someday, where would be some good places to see as a tourist. It would probably be during the Summer most likely, although I do ski and I'm sure there is some good skiing in the winter there.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll make it to Norway but I'd have to find full time work to save first. Norway is not cheap!


----------



## kazzy (Sep 25, 2010)

hello from the UK xx


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Classified said:


> My college roommate was from Norway, and I met a lot of other nice Norwegians and Swedes when I was at college.
> 
> I would like to visit Norway someday, where would be some good places to see as a tourist. It would probably be during the Summer most likely, although I do ski and I'm sure there is some good skiing in the winter there.


Well,I'd go to the western part of Norway.There you can find a lot of great places and it's here you can find the fjords.Since you enjoy skiing you can also do this in the summer because there is a few places where you are able to do this during the summer.I've even seen pictures of people skiing in bikinis 
I'd also recommend the most northern parts of Norway.During the summer it's light all day since the sun never sets so that's a special experience.This you can only experience in the northern parts.
Then I'd visit some of our larger cities,maybe Bergen,Trondheim or Tromsø.Oslo is a great starting point since it's the capital,but the place in it's own is basically a dump in my eyes.

Here's a site that might be helpful:

http://www.visitnorway.com/en/


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Jaiyyson said:


> I'll make it to Norway but I'd have to find full time work to save first. Norway is not cheap!


I know that  Everything is expensive here,but sometimes you can save some if you stay away from the obvious touristy places and choose some cheaper options.For instance, I wouldn't eat in one of the typical restaurants that tourists go to because the prices are way up there.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Sheri said:


> Oslo is a dump you say? Tell me more! My boyfriend and I will probably hit up Norway after we visit his relatives in northern Sweden next month. We're looking to go to Trondheim and possibly Oslo, unless we leave from Trondheim to our next destination. We'll probably couch surf in Norway and wherever we end up after because Europe is dang expensive. I'd rather sleep in a stranger's home than dish out $250/night (that I don't really have) for a hotel. :lol


Well,I wouldn't recommend visiting Oslo for people that wants to come and see Norway,but I know that some people like it.I think it's ugly and boring so I'd recommend one of the other larger cities which is smaller,but has a lot more to offer.
Wow,well you can get cheaper places to spend the night than that  There are hostels and budget hotels which usually are cheaper,but still not cheap I know.It's expensive to travel in Norway,even for us that live here lol.
If you're going to the more rural places there are usually cabins or rooms that you can rent and these are cheaper than living in a hotel.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Could I stay in a log cabin in the dead of winter? That would be AWESOME. I'll go 'into the wild' for a while, lol. How much would it cost to do something like that and how could I survive? I could go fishing and catch some herring and dry it out myself to eat, can I drink out of the streams? LOL Man that would be seriously awesome, time away from Australian society, and, well, any society for that matter.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Jaiyyson said:


> Could I stay in a log cabin in the dead of winter? That would be AWESOME. I'll go 'into the wild' for a while, lol. How much would it cost to do something like that and how could I survive? I could go fishing and catch some herring and dry it out myself to eat, can I drink out of the streams? LOL Man that would be seriously awesome, time away from Australian society, and, well, any society for that matter.


You probably could because there are cabins for rent during the winter.Not sure if it would be the 'into the wild' experience though lol,but usually people combine that kind of thing with skiing and other winter sports.
I'm not sure because I haven't done that sort of a thing since I'm not that fond of skiing or snow :b


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Invisible_girl said:


> You probably could because there are cabins for rent during the winter.Not sure if it would be the 'into the wild' experience though lol,but usually people combine that kind of thing with skiing and other winter sports.
> I'm not sure because I haven't done that sort of a thing since I'm not that fond of skiing or snow :b


I have gotten heavily into ice skating etc so I think I could make the transition to skiing pretty easily. Though being in Norway that would not be my main focus. My main focus would be to experience a dead winter by myself, get some good shots of nature in it's stark beauty. Visit the Viking museums, see some fjords and I might even consider downloading a sheep  :lol

I would also like to attend some sort of metal fest up there, not sure what you guys have though.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Jaiyyson said:


> I have gotten heavily into ice skating etc so I think I could make the transition to skiing pretty easily. Though being in Norway that would not be my main focus. My main focus would be to experience a dead winter by myself, get some good shots of nature in it's stark beauty. Visit the Viking museums, see some fjords and I might even consider downloading a sheep  :lol
> 
> I would also like to attend some sort of metal fest up there, not sure what you guys have though.


Alright.All that should be possible 

We have a few metal festivals here.The biggest one is held in Oslo during easter every year.
http://www.infernofestival.net/festival/news.aspx

There is also another major festival in Bergen which is held in the end of august.
http://holeinthesky.no/2010/

And we have another one in Kvinesdal which is held during the summer.
http://norwayrock.no/

There's also a lot of metal gigs going on around the year.Particularly in the larger cities.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

There's norway you're gonna find anyone from scandinavia here.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

kiirby said:


> There's norway you're gonna find anyone from scandinavia here.


Not sure I understood what you meant,but I am aware that there are few from Scandinavia around here.That's why I posted this thread.
I wanted to see if there where anyone else that might be interested in having contact with me,but looking on the amount of responses I have gotten I guess not.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Invisible_girl said:


> Not sure I understood what you meant,but I am aware that there are few from Scandinavia around here.That's why I posted this thread.
> I wanted to see if there where anyone else that might be interested in having contact with me,but looking on the amount of responses I have gotten I guess not.


Sorry, there are a few people from Scandinavia, I just needed an opportunity to use a norway pun


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Do bored UK citizens meet your criteria? lol


----------



## CMGC (Nov 8, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Sorry, there are a few people from Scandinavia, I just needed an opportunity to use a norway pun


I laughed.:lol


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

euphoria said:


> Do bored UK citizens meet your criteria? lol


Sure


----------

